# paradise hole?



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

can anyone give me some numbers for paradise hole or greens hole?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

#s from SuperMap:<DIV class=olLayerGeoRSSTitle>PARADISE HOLE</DIV><DIV class=olLayerGeoRSSSubtitle>N 030 15.080 
W 087 08.941</DIV><DIV class=olLayerGeoRSSSubtitle></DIV><DIV class=olLayerGeoRSSSubtitle><DIV class=olLayerGeoRSSTitle>GREENS HOLE</DIV><DIV class=olLayerGeoRSSSubtitle>N 030 08.370 
W 087 10.780</DIV></DIV>


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Id fish Green's Hole over Paradise

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=800 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD width=54>

13282.29 </TD><TD width=59>

47061.59 </TD><TD width=68>

30 08.372 </TD><TD width=66>

87 10.779 </TD><TD width=44>

115 </TD><TD width=229>

GREENS HOLE </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Make sure to search around the numbers. There are plenty of outcropings and ledges to fish in the area.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks for the replies


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Greens Hole is in federal waters. Some folks got ticketed there early in the season before federal waters opened. It is a good area though. Now that the water is cooling there seem to be more triggers around. Here are some numbers that are closer in to the beach than paradise. 30.15.487 87. 09. 662. Look around there is a lot of scattered coral in this area. How is your new boat working out. Sure be interested in the fuel burn numbers on the suzuki.


----------



## JOSHua (Oct 9, 2008)

ive been out to paradise quite a bit over the past few weeks... its got some small snapper and occasional good size one.... when i first started going i was catching nothing but big keepers... now they are pretty skinny 

also caught some spanish and kings out there but it seems they are everywhere 

i went to a place called timber hole and it was just unreal out there last weekend. tons of grouper and big snapper along with a couple aj's but it is a bit further


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have paradise hole as N30 13.025 W87 09.663....which is about 3m sw of where someone on this post said their mark was. Do I have the wrong name for this natural bottom? I have a list of natural bottom #'s, but I don't know if they are named right...

Please correct me if i'm using the wrong name for that natural bottom #! 

THanks!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

^^ It's an area = more than 1 # for it. Even more #s from MBT Divers...

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=800 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD width=68>

30 12.918 </TD><TD width=67>

87 09.750 </TD><TD width=45>

</TD><TD width=229>

PARADISE HOLE </TD></TR><TR><TD width=55>

</TD><TD width=57></TD><TD width=68>

30 12.882 </TD><TD width=67>

87 10.077 </TD><TD width=45>

</TD><TD width=229>

PARADISE HOLE </TD></TR><TR><TD width=55>

</TD><TD width=57>

</TD><TD width=68>

30 15.080 </TD><TD width=67>

87 08.941 </TD><TD width=45>

</TD><TD width=229>

PARADISE HOLE </TD></TR><TR><TD width=55>

</TD><TD width=57>

</TD><TD width=68>

30 13.025 </TD><TD width=67>

87 09.663 </TD><TD width=45>

</TD><TD width=229>

PARADISE HOLE Coral Head </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

The paradise hole is a pretty big area. One number I use for theNorth side of it is 30.13.067 87.10.283. My southside number is 30.12.711 87 10 248. The Saturday night hole is a couple of miles to the Southeast. The CM hole is about four miles east of the Paradise hole.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, I knew it was a large area...i just didn't know the same "name" would have been atleast/or over3 miles wide. Thanks for clearin that up for me


----------

